# Suunto Ambit2 FusedAlti feature



## anto1980

Hi Ambit2 users?
You understanded how FusedAlti works?
I noticed that if I manually set the reference altitude when the GPS is actived (during the Move) the device is in trouble!
I set the share to 626m before starting the stopwatch but then visualized a value of 28m that slowly stabilized up to go about 626m (10m + or -). I think it's possible to manually set the quota alti reference only with the GPS off or with FusedAlti disabled.
Right?

Ps: sorry for my english...


----------



## Joakim Agren

anto1980 said:


> Hi Ambit2 users?
> You understanded how FusedAlti works?
> I noticed that if I manually set the reference altitude when the GPS is actived (during the Move) the device is in trouble!
> I set the share to 626m before starting the stopwatch but then visualized a value of 28m that slowly stabilized up to go about 626m (10m + or -). I think it's possible to manually set the quota alti reference only with the GPS off or with FusedAlti disabled.
> Right?
> 
> Ps: sorry for my english...


You are not supposed to adjust manually when FusedAlti is active.


----------



## anto1980

Joakim Agren said:


> You are not supposed to adjust manually when FusedAlti is active.


Thank you Joakim!
And if the value is not correct? +/- 10m of difference...


----------



## edwan

anto1980 said:


> Thank you Joakim!
> And if the value is not correct? +/- 10m of difference...


im not a ambit2 user YET, but +/-10m is quite accurate, on my ambit1, a variation of +/- 20-30m will frustrates the hell out of you. I hope the fused alti is a much precise way of showing the alti as it uses GPS


----------



## SavageSS

I've done comparisons in a thread of mine, I've reposted here.

On the whole FusedAlti is pretty good, but does get a bit off for the altitude when I'm at home.

One of my common runs, Google Earth has my start point at 80 metres which I set as a reference, starting the exercise the Fuesdalti had is set to 93 metres above sea level.
Overall the Altitude was more accurately traced compared to the Ambit1, the highest point, Ambit1 had 60 Metres, Ambit2 had 111 Metres. Google Earth has it at 106 Metres.

I've then did some comparisons with Google Earth, 3 apps on my phone and Fusedalti

From near my work
Theodolite. - was going around 10 - 20 metres, averaging 1*6 Metres*
Elevation 4 Real STRM *14 Metres *(SRTM elevation is Ellipsoidal Height - Geoid Undulation) GPS receivers measure height above an idealised, smooth surface called "ellipsoid", which is a model shape of Earth
Elevation - *12.4 Metres*
Google Earth - *13 - 14 Metres*
FusedAlti - *14 Metres*

From near my home
Theodolite. - was going around 75 - 90 metres, averaging *83 Metres*
Elevation 4 Real STRM *77 Metres
*Elevation - *79.5 Metres*
Google Earth - *80 Metres*
FusedAlti - *93 Metres*


----------



## pjc3

anto1980 said:


> Hi Ambit2 users?
> You understanded how FusedAlti works?
> I noticed that if I manually set the reference altitude when the GPS is actived (during the Move) the device is in trouble!


I believe this is a bug. Even if you accidentally go into the altimeter menu and not touch the manual reference , it throws it out (and we are talking HUGE errors). The only way to correct it is to stop the exercise and manually reference it again. You can manually reference the altimeter when fusedAlti is active if not in exercise mode. I have set a file demonstrating to Suunto.


----------



## suecoloco

How does fusedalti work on a daily basis (when not in exercise mode)? Is it supposed to calibrate the altitude automatically when you have GPS reception? And if you are in a new place and you don't know the altitude, what is the best way to get the starting altitude for your move?


----------



## martowl

suecoloco said:


> How does fusedalti work on a daily basis (when not in exercise mode)? Is it supposed to calibrate the altitude automatically when you have GPS reception? And if you are in a new place and you don't know the altitude, what is the best way to get the starting altitude for your move?


It is simply nothing short of amazing....

When not in exercise mode simply long press View and you select FusedAlti. It typically takes 4-6 min to make a measurement and I am usually walking when I do this. The FusedAlti once activated records the appropriate altitude and gets the sea level barometric pressure exactly as reported by a nearby weather station. I have found the altitude measurements much better on the Ambit2 during exercise mode and when FusedAlti is active when not exercising. For me altitude is an important part of my training and the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## pjc3

I am finding fusedAlti is consistently placing me 10m higher than Topo/GE based elevations. The end totals of elevation gain/loss are accurate but always over reads by 10m.

There is still the fault of manual adjustment while fusedAlti running throwing a huge error. I had hoped they would address this in the last small update. Can some of you please confirm/deny your units do this please:

FusedAlti must be on: Settings>Alti-Baro>FusedAlti On
Check elevation reading
Start exercise
Options>Alti

Mine then drops about 600m of elevation and is impossible to correct again without terminating the exercise. Manual adjustment works fine in watch mode, it is only in exercise mode when this happens.

Thx


----------



## martowl

pjc3 said:


> I am finding fusedAlti is consistently placing me 10m higher than Topo/GE based elevations. The end totals of elevation gain/loss are accurate but always over reads by 10m.
> 
> There is still the fault of manual adjustment while fusedAlti running throwing a huge error. I had hoped they would address this in the last small update. Can some of you please confirm/deny your units do this please:
> 
> FusedAlti must be on: Settings>Alti-Baro>FusedAlti On
> Check elevation reading
> Start exercise
> Options>Alti
> 
> Mine then drops about 600m of elevation and is impossible to correct again without terminating the exercise. Manual adjustment works fine in watch mode, it is only in exercise mode when this happens.
> 
> Thx


Have you tried setting FusedAlti while not exercising? I typically try to do this once per day as drifts in pressure may alter the reading. I normally have my watch on Auto profile in watch mode. Long press View gets FusedAlti and activate it. It works for me even when walking to work up a 50-75m hill. Once set it seems to be fairly accurate for the day and when I exercise the altitude seems very close.


----------



## pjc3

Thanks martowl,

Yes I have "calibrated" fusedAlti in watch mode. Always puts me 10m higher. Not a big deal really, just curious.

Regarding second problem above; I would be grateful if you could test on your Ambit2. You can do this even indoors. I am wondering whether my unit is faulty or is it a firmware glitch.

Regards


----------



## martowl

pjc3 said:


> Thanks martowl,
> 
> Yes I have "calibrated" fusedAlti in watch mode. Always puts me 10m higher. Not a big deal really, just curious.
> 
> Regarding second problem above; I would be grateful if you could test on your Ambit2. You can do this even indoors. I am wondering whether my unit is faulty or is it a firmware glitch.
> 
> Regards


I saw the drop you are experiencing only once. I have put about 24h of exercise on the Ambit2 and only seen that issue once, prior to calibration perhaps. You can check my Movescount page for recent moves and if you would like to see more or have the files send me a PM.


----------



## pjc3

I have tracked down the problem with FusedAlti and manual referencing. 
When I have an exercise running and I enter the Options> Altitude menu, my Ambit changes the air pressure to absolute from MSLP. This happens if I have recently "calibrated" FusedAlti separately or not. The snip from a log easily shows the problem:


> </Sample>
> <Sample>
> <VerticalSpeed>-0.05</VerticalSpeed>
> <Temperature>281.35</Temperature>
> *<SeaLevelPressure>102100</SeaLevelPressure>*
> *<Altitude>637</Altitude>*
> <Distance>0</Distance>
> <Speed>0</Speed>
> 12.455
> <SampleType>periodic</SampleType>
> <UTC>2013-06-21T18:50:34.451Z</UTC>
> 
> </Sample>
> <Sample>
> 13.28
> <Events>
> <Altitude>
> Pressure
> *<AltitudeOffset>0</AltitudeOffset>*
> *<PressureOffset>0</PressureOffset>*
> <UTC>2013-06-21T18:50:35.276Z</UTC>
> </Altitude>
> </Events>
> <UTC>2013-06-21T18:50:35.276Z</UTC>
> 
> </Sample>
> <Sample>
> <VerticalSpeed>-0.05</VerticalSpeed>
> <Temperature>281.35</Temperature>
> *<SeaLevelPressure>94470</SeaLevelPressure>*
> * <Altitude>3</Altitude>*
> <Distance>0</Distance>
> <Speed>0</Speed>
> 13.469
> <SampleType>periodic</SampleType>
> <UTC>2013-06-21T18:50:35.465Z</UTC>


I live at 640m above sea level. Mean Sea Level pressure when testing was approx was 1021hPa. The Air Pressure reading on the ambit (via the service menu) was 945hPa. The code above uses Pa not hPa but it is obvious even without adjusting any offset (note the zero in this field) that it reverts to actual pressure when it was previously using adjusted pressure.

I have continued to deal with Suunto support despite my low expectations for them to respond with any comprehension.

I would appreciate anyone who resides significantly above sea level, and has the inclination, to test my hypothesis please.


----------



## redpoint

So besides my inability to sync/download moves to my computer the following issue has been noticed by me so I thought I add it to this thread as per pjc3's request.

I have an Ambit2 Sapphire. This past weekend, I climbed a 6000'/1830m mountain. I had fusedalti on and calibrated. The heart rate cut in and out dozens of times and the altimeter gave several grossly inaccurate readings [e.g. if I was @ 1000m it would show 175m]. With an adjustment of the heart rate strap the HR would come back and the altimeter would adjust on its own as well. Once I reached the summit, the altimeter was off 100m/330' so I pressed the "next" button and attempted the "reference" the current or "known" altitude of 6000'. Big mistake, the Ambit2 had a complete melt down and changed my altitude to negative 267m - whoa! I tried to re-reference several times, but to no avail. By the end of the 24km trip, I had descended 8000m according to my Ambit2!

I tried this again today while at 4000' - same result: negative altitude numbers. I stopped the move at the base and re-calibrated with fusedalti and all seems fine.

This is what SUUNTO said about it:

"...We would like to thank you for being choosing Suunto. Please be informed that in order to receive accurate altitude readings, the SpeedAlti and the manual altitude must not be used at the same time. If you use the FusedAlti then the altitude must not be set manually and vice-verse, due to the fact that the reading shown by the two will interferer. If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us back..."

I'm not sure what SpeedAlti is ... nor does google or the PDF search I did through the Suunto Ambit2 user manual. If references don't work, the software shouldn't allow you to access that command. Obviously a bug.

The two altitude profiles:


----------



## pjc3

redpoint said:


> If references don't work, the software shouldn't allow you to access that command. Obviously a bug.


I absolutely agree with you. What is more, you don't even have to adjust the altitude, just entering the menu will reset the MSLP to Absolute pressure and stuff up your recording. I have been aware of the problem since I first got my Ambit2 and I still have recently accidentally gone into the Alti menu.


----------



## enriverd

I'm having the same problem. I just bought an Ambit 2 Sapphire and made my first trekking last weekend. I had to climb from 720m to the top at 1250m, and started recording my exercise but minutes after that I realized i had not calibrated the altimeter and set it manually. Since then, the next three hours the altimeter was giving wrong readings. It went down to 200m and even negative numbers. Worse thing is that the watch allows you to set the altitude but completely ignores the value you set and screws the exercise recording.

Let's call it by its name, it is a BUG, no matter what Suunto call it, and one that can ruin your recording of an exercise to the point to make it useless. 

I just hope Suunto fixes it soon!

Enric


----------



## enriverd

Hi pjc3! Where do you get that info from? If I export my move to GPX or KML i do not see the Sample and SeaLevelPressure tags. Where are you getting that file?


----------



## enriverd

I'm having the same problem. I just bought an Ambit 2 Sapphire and made my first trekking last weekend. I had to climb from 720m to the top at 1250m, and started recording my exercise but minutes after that I realized i had not calibrated the altimeter and set it manually. Since then, the next three hours the altimeter was giving wrong readings. It went down to 200m and even negative numbers. Worse thing is that the watch allows you to set the altitude but completely ignores the value you set and screws the exercise recording.

Let's call it by its name, it is a BUG, no matter what Suunto call it, and one that can ruin your recording of an exercise to the point to make it useless. 

I just hope Suunto fixes it soon!

Enric


----------



## cdmackay

Am I right in thinking that if you're using FusedAlti, which I think is the default for sports modes when GPS is on, then you're not supposed to calibrate the altimeter at all?

Or are you supposed to use the FusedAlti reference before you start? If so, is that before or after hitting Start?

And then remember not to use manual, as you say.


----------



## pjc3

cdmackay said:


> Am I right in thinking that if you're using FusedAlti, which I think is the default for sports modes when GPS is on, then you're not supposed to calibrate the altimeter at all?


Well, not according to the manual....


> 2.6.4 Setting altitude during exercise
> 
> Most of the sport modes allow you to set your altitude manually during exercise.
> 
> To set your altitude during exercise:
> 
> 
> While you are in a sport mode, keep [Next] pressed to access the options
> menu.
> Scroll to ALTITUDE with [Start Stop] and select with [Next].
> Set your altitude using [Start Stop] and [Light Lock].
> Accept with [Next].


----------



## pjc3

enriverd said:


> Hi pjc3! Where do you get that info from? If I export my move to GPX or KML i do not see the Sample and SeaLevelPressure tags. Where are you getting that file?


Directly from the downloaded xml file in the Moveslink2 system folder. This is the raw info from the Ambit before it is uploaded.
On Mac:
Users>(username)>Library>Application Support>Suunto>Moveslink2


----------



## pjc3

They have accepted there is a bug and will fix sometime......


> Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for the delayed response. (This response is related toTT88664 as well.) Unfortunately, we have discovered a bug in the Ambit2. Adjusting or even entering the altitude reference setting BEFORE FusedAlti has activated in exercise will mess up the altitude. Even if you correct the altitude using FusedAlti just before the exercise, FusedAlti is always activated again when exercise starts and it will take around 5-8 minutes for it to correct the altitude. Our Product Manager has informed that this issue will be fixed in the future update. Until we have the bug fix ready for release the workaround please do not touch altitude reference setting in exercise before ~ sign has disappeared in front of altitude display. Thank you so much for bringing this issue to our attention and sorry for the inconveniences this may cause. Please contact us again if you encounter any other issues about our products.


----------



## bruceames

cdmackay said:


> Am I right in thinking that if you're using FusedAlti, which I think is the default for sports modes when GPS is on, then you're not supposed to calibrate the altimeter at all?


I use my Garmin GPSMap76 for hikes as well and have been years, and it autocalibrates altitude by using both GPS and baro readings. It is extremely accurate. I guess FusedAlti works the same way so if that's the case you should never have to calibrate the altimeter except at the start of an event, and that's only if your watch GPS hasn't been on very long.

I just did my first hike with the Ambit2 and got crazy altimeter resets per above, apparently from accessing the altimeter menu. I only did this to check the altimeter reading, not to adjust it, since I was using running mode and didn't have the altimeter on any of my displays. I now fixed this so I won't have to go into the menu, and I hope this was the reason for the screwed up readings, as pjc3 said.

I would be stoked if the Ambit2 FusedAlti is as accurate (or close to it) as the Garmin 76, but I won't know until the next few hikes. I do know the GPS antenna is very very good, even better than the Garmin 76, which I use with an external antenna mounted on a protruding stick on my backpack. I was very impressed when I got a "lost satellite reception" on the Garmin for a few spurts under heavy tree cover and the Ambit2 was reading just fine.


----------



## pjc3

bruceames said:


> I just did my first hike with the Ambit2 and got crazy altimeter resets per above, apparently from accessing the altimeter menu. I only did this to check the altimeter reading, not to adjust it, since I was using running mode and didn't have the altimeter on any of my displays.


Yep, you don't need t adjust...even accessing the menu causes a wobbly. It doesn't do it if FusedAlti is not active. If you look at the xml log files the problem arises from FusedAlti using MSLP and altimeter using absolute.

I find FusedAlti accurate in that even over quite a long day the ascent/descent are almost identical when the Ambit1 would be quite a few meters out due to barometric drift. I do find it puts me about 10m above my map referenced altitude though.


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> I find FusedAlti accurate in that even over quite a long day the ascent/descent are almost identical when the Ambit1 would be quite a few meters out due to barometric drift. I do find it puts me about 10m above my map referenced altitude though.


Well the Garmin 76, accurate as it is going up and at the top(within 5 meters), always seems to read 30 meters high by the time I get back down. Don't know why it does that. Hopefully the Ambit2 won't have that issue, but anyway it's a lot better that just relying on baro. In the warm Sierra Nevada, without temperature compensation, the T6/T6C/X6HR read about 20 meters low for every 300 meters elevation gained.


----------



## cdmackay

Is anyone seeing improvements in the new 1.5.14 firmware? It claims to fix:

- Problem with altitude reference setting during exercise.

which sounds promising?


----------



## bruceames

cdmackay said:


> Is anyone seeing improvements in the new 1.5.14 firmware? It claims to fix:
> 
> - Problem with altitude reference setting during exercise.
> 
> which sounds promising?


It fixes the altitude resets which occurred when accessing the menu during exercise, but doesn't make FusedAlti itself any more accurate (although I wouldn't say that with a gun pointed at my head, lol). But then it's accurate enough as it is. I love the Ambit for the highly accurate total ascent/descent data I get for my hikes (which cover a lot of vertical ground, so I can appreciate it). No other device that I know of will come close to it. Certainly not Garmin.


----------



## August Von Mackensen

Is there a shortcut for the fused alti feature?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MadAri

August Von Mackensen said:


> Is there a shortcut for the fused alti feature?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Hi, just keep view-button pushed couple seconds in alti/baro screen. They changed view-button in last update. If you keep view-button pressed in time screen it inverts colours and in compass screen you can calibrate compass.

MadAri

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## August Von Mackensen

MadAri said:


> Hi, just keep view-button pushed couple seconds in alti/baro screen. They changed view-button in last update. If you keep view-button pressed in time screen it inverts colours and in compass screen you can calibrate compass.
> 
> MadAri
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Thank you very much!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Georgnik

Hello,

I recently purchased ambit2 and I do have another error-problem. I am trying to get a reference-reading, when not in move, using fusedalti. However, after few minutes, it only comes "fusedalti failed", Retry or cancel? Why is that? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

First question: Do you do that while you are in a place with a clear view to the sky? (FusedAlti needs to find enough of the GPS satellites to determine altitude from...)


----------



## Georgnik

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> First question: Do you do that while you are in a place with a clear view to the sky? (FusedAlti needs to find enough of the GPS satellites to determine altitude from...)


Definitely, yes... I am in the balcony, having, as you said, clear view to the sky, in a sunny day. For example, when I request to give me my coordinates, it responds, finding GPS signal, in less than 15 seconds. However, fusedalti fails to...


----------



## naturfreak

Hi,

I also give a lot weight to alti and therefore I am interested in the bottom line of the discussion. 

I am in only two different possible situations: 1) running, were I am starting from exactly the same point in most cases, and 2) mountain climping at different places. What is the best way to go to get correct alti recording in case 1 and case 2?

Best regards


----------



## martowl

FusedAlti needs quite bit more time than just getting a satellite fix as determining altitude from GPS is highly inaccurate (try a Garmin w/o a baro altimeter). If FusedAlti fails, it is because the watch did not have enough time to fix. I take my watch off of my wrist, make sure it has a clear view of the sky, select FusedAlti and leave the watch outside for 10-15 min. That usually works. If you are moving it will often fail, probably due to GPS fix issues.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naturfreak

Given the case I am always starting from the same point. Do I also have to wait for minutes until the alti is valid? I know, there is manual justment in the Ambit. Does Ambit save altitude points? So, as I´m starting almost all my runs right from the same place, I think, I would only need to fix that alti, load it and start my run, or does the barimetric measurement need time as well?


----------



## pjc3

naturfreak said:


> Do I also have to wait for minutes until the alti is valid?


No.

FusedAlti, when running in sports mode, starts adjusting for altitude difference almost immediately. Martowl was referring to getting an accurate altitude reference using fusedAlti in the altitude menu of the Ambit.
My experience with fusedAlti is very good except it reads about 5m higher than the corresponding topo map altitude. This is not a problem if you are interested in height gained/lost on a trailrun etc. So when I set my altitude to known reference + 5m the total gain/loss is invariably equal. If I reference the altitude to true topo height then the ascent is always about 5m more.


----------



## bruceames

naturfreak said:


> Given the case I am always starting from the same point. Do I also have to wait for minutes until the alti is valid? I know, there is manual justment in the Ambit. Does Ambit save altitude points? So, as I´m starting almost all my runs right from the same place, I think, I would only need to fix that alti, load it and start my run, or does the barimetric measurement need time as well?


Depending on the difference between the watch's altitude and the real altitude, it will take x minutes for it to self adjust. It doesn't do it immediately, at least in my experience. So if you don't want to wait until FusedAlti completes the adjustment, then set it manually first. If you don't know the starting altitude, then turn the GPS on a good 15 minutes before you start your move (which shouldn't be a problem since you'll likely be traveling to a starting point).


----------



## eeun

I'm currently at 96m above sea level and my FusedAlti Ambit2 says 84m after being left for as long as it needed to beep. Probably 5 or so minutes. My Garmins (all Edge varieties) sit at 95m, 96m and 168m. Bit of a mess!


----------



## bruceames

eeun said:


> I'm currently at 96m above sea level and my FusedAlti Ambit2 says 84m after being left for as long as it needed to beep. Probably 5 or so minutes. My Garmins (all Edge varieties) sit at 95m, 96m and 168m. Bit of a mess!


That's odd. I never use FusedAlti to get the starting point, but rather let it do its work while I'm moving in the car on the way to the starting point. It could be FusedAlti doesn't work well unless you are moving.


----------



## naturfreak

bruceames said:


> Depending on the difference between the watch's altitude and the real altitude, it will take x minutes for it to self adjust. It doesn't do it immediately, at least in my experience. So if you don't want to wait until FusedAlti completes the adjustment, then set it manually first. If you don't know the starting altitude, then turn the GPS on a good 15 minutes before you start your move (which shouldn't be a problem since you'll likely be traveling to a starting point).


All right. Clear now. Thanks.

In the meantime I went to find out the actual alti of my starting point as far as possible by elevation maps. According to the contour lines it is between 420m and 440m (closer to 420m). I´ll compare this with Ambit measurements at different settings then will determine a specific alti to set manually.


----------



## paul1928

Don't forget there's always going to be a slight difference between the GPS reference eliptoid and your local true "sea level". For My house I know it's 4m. There are plenty of lookup tools on the web if you want to know precisely what it is. Many modern GPSs include lookup tables of varying accuracy. Never worked out if the Ambit has one.


----------



## naturfreak

paul1928 said:


> Don't forget there's always going to be a slight difference between the GPS reference eliptoid and your local true "sea level". For My house I know it's 4m. There are plenty of lookup tools on the web if you want to know precisely what it is. Many modern GPSs include lookup tables of varying accuracy. Never worked out if the Ambit has one.


Agree, but at the very end of the day there has to be a determined value which is just nice to be as close as possible to the "real" altitude. More important is the fact that it is always the same altitude were Ambit is starting from (whether it is 420m or 425m). I just do not want Ambit to calculate a different starting altitude for every single run.


----------



## naturfreak

I gave it a try today. I set alti manually to 429m and switched fusedalti on. Within a few minutes the altitude changed to 420m. So I feel a bit insecure how to do now.

How do you precess to start with correct alti? I would by thankfull if you tell me exactly what buttons to press? :think:


----------



## naturfreak

martowl said:


> It is simply nothing short of amazing....
> When not in exercise mode simply long press View and you select FusedAlti.


Long press "view" not in the exercise mode just invertes the display.


----------



## pjc3

naturfreak said:


> Long press "view" not in the exercise mode just invertes the display.


Ahh, but if you are in altimeter/barometer screen it does...


----------



## naturfreak

My personal conclusions after several tests are the following ones (maybe not all new though):

-- If you are not going through a terrain with big altidude differences of some hundred meters, better switch fusedalti off. I got better result with barometric measurement only. This holds in special if GPS signal is not nothing short of excellent (due to overcast for instance).

-- If you want best result, wait several minutes before you start, even in case of only barometric measurement.

-- Generally, there is no evidence / feedback of the GPS signal quality by Ambit. A lack. So to be sure I re-calibrate GPS in the Ambit prior every move. It takes only 1 Minute, anyway.


----------



## raducanmihai

I understand that everybody wants their device to be close to perfection at reading altitude. But c'mon, you are whining about 10 or 30 m elevation difference. I'm not talking about the bug when you mess with FusedAlti and manual reference during exercise, but small differences when everything works as it should. I don't think that even a 100m elevation difference is important for an elite athlete. I'm not talking about positive altitude change (cummulative) that is very important and it's accurate in this watch. I'm talking about getting to a mountain top and saying: "My watch says 2190m but the marking is 2175! What's wrong with it?!"

C'mon... really??


----------



## bruceames

I agree the cumulative gain/loss is very accurate in this watch and is far more accurate than my Garmin 62sc handheld. Both the Garmin and the Ambit2 have fusedalti functions and work very well. Fusedalti really shines when large elevation differences are involved, and both devices usually read within 10 meters of the actual elevation. If anything, I would give the edge to the Ambit3, because coming down from an up-down hike, the Garmin error is higher upon returning to the starting point.


----------



## wydim

bruceames said:


> I agree the cumulative gain/loss is very accurate in this watch and is far more accurate than my Garmin 62sc handheld. Both the Garmin and the Ambit2 have fusedalti functions and work very well. Fusedalti really shines when large elevation differences are involved, and both devices usually read within 10 meters of the actual elevation. If anything, I would give the edge to the *Ambit3*, because coming down from an up-down hike, the Garmin error is higher upon returning to the starting point.


Where can I get that Ambit3 !????


----------



## pjc3

Beta testers are not at liberty to disclose any details.


----------

